# Anyone with bunnys.



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just recently moved my rabbit Syd to a large NIC cage, (neat idea cubes)
I dont know what do to about flooring. If I laid down an old sheet would he chew it? He is fully litter trained, and very behaved for the most part.
Right now I have cardboard laid out, but he loves to chew cardboard.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

How about coroplast? 
That's what we have in the guineas cage. We put towels on top of the coroplast, and fleece on top of that. Works great.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats what i wanted to do, but I can't my hands on any.
Is there any good alternative?
I am gonna be getting some linoleum for my rats cages, could i put that on top of sheets of cardboard then maybe fleece on that?


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

kiko said:


> Thats what i wanted to do, but I can't my hands on any.
> Is there any good alternative?
> I am gonna be getting some linoleum for my rats cages, could i put that on top of sheets of cardboard then maybe fleece on that?


Have you tried looking at sign stores? That's where we got our coroplast.
But, linoleum would work fine, so if you got it, I would use that!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

We get our coroplast at a hardware store, I believe, as it makes really good greenhouses


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I use linoleum in my rattie cage and while it gets chewed a bit around the edges over time, it's extremely easy to clean. Most flooring stores have a scrap section and you can get a few feet for pretty cheap! I got a 5ft x 3ft section for $5 and it made enough pieces to cover the cage floors 2x. I'm still using the first 'set' and that was a few months ago.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I sometimes use those carpet squares that fit together like puzzle pieces. I turn them over to the foamy side so it's easier to clean, but the bunbun is pretty well trained.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_I hafta ask, what is your method on telling which black ratty is which? I mean, my Harper brothers are both tan, but one's Irish markings and one's Berk, so mostly, I guess I was wondering if there are specific markings like that?_


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

You learn to distinguish them by personalities and size after a while. But lots of people who get new rats that look similar put a little sharpie mark on their tail base to distinguish them from one another until they can tell them apart


----------

